# Lecture de fichier avec Xcode en C++



## Tonione (21 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'importer un projet C++ développé sous Linux sur mon Macbook.
J'ai créé un nouveau projet Xcode, et inséré un à un les fichiers de mon projet.
J'ai un problème de lecture de fichier : je dois lire un fichier contenu dans le dossier de mon projet mais il semble que la commande "lect.open()" ne fonctionne pas ou bien qu'il ne trouve pas le fichier à ouvrir.
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider je deviens fou!?


----------



## ntx (22 Février 2008)

Tu parles d'un fichier de données pour paramétrer ton application ? Les applications Mac OSX sont contenues dans ce qu'on appelle un "bundle". Dans le Finder, va sur une appli, clic droit et fais "Afficher le contenu du paquet". Informe toi de la façon dont sont rangés les fichiers dans un bundle, et modifie ta navigation, ça devrait aller mieux.


----------



## Tonione (22 Février 2008)

En fait, je veux juste lire un fichier texte tout bête avec des >> et des getline() en utilisant des flux simplifié en C++, mais j'ai l'impression que mon programme ne trouve pas le fichier en question alors qu'il est dans le même  dossier que tout les autres fichiers...


----------



## Didier Guillion (22 Février 2008)

Mais, arrive tu a lire les autres fichiers ?

Si oui, n'a tu pas formaté ton disque "sensible à la casse" ? Vérifie que le nom est bien écrit...

Cordialement


----------



## tatouille (23 Février 2008)

mais en download ton projet je pense pas que ce soit des donees sensibles, on aura + vite compris ton erreur


----------



## Tonione (23 Février 2008)

> Si oui, n'a tu pas formaté ton disque "sensible à la casse" ? Vérifie que le nom est bien écrit...


Le nom est bien écrit, je ne pense pas que ce soit ça.

J'ai mis en pj une archive contenant de fichiers de mon projet. En Xcode, ils sont regroupés ans un projet C++ tools (dans Command Line Utility). 
Merci d'avance si quelqu'un a le temps d'y jeter un oeil, et merci déjà pour vos réponses!


----------



## Didier Guillion (23 Février 2008)

Tonione a dit:


> Le nom est bien écrit, je ne pense pas que ce soit ça.
> 
> J'ai mis en pj une archive contenant de fichiers de mon projet. En Xcode, ils sont regroupés ans un projet C++ tools (dans Command Line Utility).
> Merci d'avance si quelqu'un a le temps d'y jeter un oeil, et merci déjà pour vos réponses!



Il n'y a pas le fichier projet dans ton archive (.xcodeproj)

Cordialement


----------



## Tonione (23 Février 2008)

> Il n'y a pas le fichier projet dans ton archive (.xcodeproj)


Je sais, je n'ai mis uniquement que les fichiers cpp et headers. Il faut que je vous envoie tout le dossier du projet?


----------



## Didier Guillion (23 Février 2008)

Tonione a dit:


> Je sais, je n'ai mis uniquement que les fichiers cpp et headers. Il faut que je vous envoie tout le dossier du projet?



Ben, disons, que cela va demander de recreer un projet et prendra plus de temps donc tu perds des chances d'avoir une réponse...

Cordialement


----------



## Tonione (25 Février 2008)

La version complète de mon projet est trop lourde pour être uploadée sur ce forum, si quelqu'un a le temps de m'aider ça serait vraiment gentil ! La création d'un projet Xcode prend seulement quelques secondes... S'il vous plait aidez moi !


----------



## Didier Guillion (25 Février 2008)

Trop lourde ???
Quelle taille fait ton fichier .xcodeproj ???

Cordialement


----------



## tatouille (25 Février 2008)

```
>$ cd Desktop/proj-c++/build/Release 
>$ ln -s ../../essai2.amdba 
>$ ./proj-c++
```
tu pourrais tester la presence du fichier ...

ton proj

sinon ca marche tres bien si le fichier est abscent il thrown sur le data length
xcode build tes objets dans un dossier different tu dois ajouter un target script qui genere
un lien symbolique


----------



## Tonione (25 Février 2008)

Génial j'ai suivi tes commandes ça a marché au poil!!
Merci beaucoup, j'ai compris maintenant je ne me ferai plus avoir.
Merci encore ça va me permettre d'avancer !!


----------



## tatouille (28 Février 2008)

Enjoy!


----------

